# Danelectro Cool Cat (CTO) Transparent Overdrive V1 and V2



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I am starting this post to clear up some stuff about these 2 pedals.

If anyone is interested in getting one, its been stated that the older V1 is getting hard to find.
Also stated many times that V1 is a much better sounding box then V2.
Another fact, it that ( just like I did last week), you can buy a brand new V2 from L&M for 45 bucks.

HEre is a good test of the 2 pedals and you can decide for yourself which is better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe3WadF77Ig

ON a personal note, I think the V2 sounds better then V1. But like I said, you decide.

IN a world of boutiquenes, once in a while , a reasonably priced unit actualy does a good job.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Typical GMD shoot out. This guy never seems to dial the pedals in properly; putting the knobs in the same place on two different pedals (let alone two different circuits) is NOT the way to see if you can cop the same tones out of two pedals. I've seen too many of his video's where one pedal is way louder, has less gain, more highs etc etc even though there is room to dial that out or make the pedals more "equal" . . . 

TG


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Also stated many times that V1 is a much better sounding box then V2.
> IN a world of boutiquenes, once in a while , a reasonably priced unit actualy does a good job.


Whether you like V1 or V2 is beside the point. The V1 is a Timmy clone. The TOD V2 is not. I would agree it's still one of the best priced/sounding ODs on the market. I prefer the brightness of the V1, but then I rarely have the gain past 3 o'clock.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I had a V1 Cool Cat Drive for a bit. It sounded okay but I really hated the enclosure. Mounted on my pedalboard I found it difficult to actually operate the switch. I felt like you had to be pretty accurate to stomp it on and off, in my experience anyway. I also hated where the knobs were located. 

I considered rehousing it in a new box but never really loved it that much. Sold it to a guy who wanted to put a V1 Drive and V1 TO into one box.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the V1 TOD, I like it a lot, but it's not particularly special as an OD, lots of other boosts and ODs get in the same ballpark. Like hardasmum says, the stomp switch can be a PITA and the knob location is only good if you are a set it and forget it kind of person (I am) - which is not what a Timmy is really all about.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> the stomp switch can be a PITA and the knob location is only good if you are a set it and forget it kind of person (I am) - which is not what a Timmy is really all about.


I don't find the switches are that bad and I actually think the Timmy IS a 'set and forget' pedal. In fact, I often kicked my Timmy's knobs when stomping if on/off and that never happens with the TOD.

. . . 

I realized my initial post may come off as a bit harsh. I didn't mean to criticize the OP's admiration for V2, I just wanted to caution against reading too much into GMD's comparison; as you can see in this clip and others, he adjusts (matches) a pedal's knob locations while the pedal is off! Given part tolerances etc, this just doesn't make sense.

TG


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

a heads up for all you TOD V1 purists...
there is one for sale here
http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/f-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-W0QQCatIdZ17

I am not associated with the seller....


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Not to spam, but I've had one up for sale here with original box (and the OCD clone too). Seems my buyer backed out (still waiting for $), so it looks like it is going up again.

TG




GTmaker said:


> a heads up for all you TOD V1 purists...
> there is one for sale here
> http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/f-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-W0QQCatIdZ17
> 
> I am not associated with the seller....


----------

